# Guide on going reel low



## kainpj (May 9, 2019)

Are there any step-by-step guides for transforming an existing lawn into a reel low lawn? I'm too chicken to do my whole lawn in 1 shot and was thinking of taking maybe 1000 ft² down first. I'm conflicted on where to start...do I purchase a reel mower? Start mowing low with my rotary? Should I smooth the big bumps first? These are just a sample of the questions I have on the topic. I have a pretty decent KBG/PRG lawn already and am hoping I can just start with that vs redoing everything.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Good questions, i'd also like to add the question of when to do it.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

My experience going from rotary to reel:

- Mow at the lowest setting on your rotary. 
- Verticutt or dethatch to remove thatch / yellow hue, and opens up the canopy. 
- Leveling is a marathon, not a sprint. 
- PGR is a must when reel low.

Get reel mower, go for it, and don't look back. It may look a bit rough at first, but give it some time, N and water and it will recover. For me, 5/8 - 1" is a happy HOC and strips really nice. Tried 0.5" and turf look bad and didn't strip as well.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't think there is a guide. I will share my experience.

I started to lower my hoc with the rotary to around 1.75in. below that it was scalping. I got the reel during winter and I just started reel mowing at 1.25in in the spring. So the transition was smooth.

But then my neighbor needed some help with mowing in the fall. To avoid using two mowers I just mowed with the reel from 3in to 1in. The first time I had stragglers and some what brown looking but the lawn took off and looked great without a problem.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

zeus201 said:


> Get reel mower, go for it, and don't look back.


Best advice! Just do it! I think the number one thing I hear people say is "my yard is too bumpy to cut that low!" I bet almost anyone can use a greensmower type reel mower and cut their lawn to 1"(maybe lower) without an issue and with minimal leveling. Much of the maintenance is the same as it would be at the higher HOC.


----------



## Thenenk (Sep 14, 2018)

Contemplating going to reel next year, did some leveling with course sand last fall with the overseed and have been able to get my rotary down to the lowest setting. Will do some more sand and roll it this fall just in case I find the reel mower I want next season. I find to lower the HOC on rotary just do daily mows and drop it gradually, the grass likes it!

You won't really know how bumpy or full of thatch your lawn is until you get as low as you can with the rotary.


----------



## kainpj (May 9, 2019)

@g-man @zeus201 @Pete1313 Finally got a reel mower and was able to get it in shape to run. I've been cutting a section I planted last fall at 1.75" all season and it mowed pretty nice at 1" (first pic). My other established lawn is PRG/KBG blend and in the past I cut it at 3.5". This season I was able to get it down to 1.75" as well. After cutting it at 1" with the reel it looks REALLY bad though. Do I just need to keep at it and keep cutting at 1" and it'll get better?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Keep going. It's going to look rough for a few weeks. Keep cutting every other day to 2 days. The grass will learn to like the height and will adjust.

DO. NOT. STOP!!!!


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

When dropping height with a reel mower make sure your getting a good clean cut. Otherwise just go for it. It will recover in 2-3 weeks and you wonder what your concerns where for in the first place.

If you can cut under 2" with rotary your lawn is smooth enough for a reel down to an 1".


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Water and some nitrogen and mow it again tomorrow or in 2 days. It will be great. Go opposite directions and use the basket for now.

I beat my up by going to 0.55in on Sunday night. I dropped some urea on Monday and it rain on Tuesday. Today it was green and beautiful, therefore I just gave it some glyphosate.


----------



## kainpj (May 9, 2019)

Appreciate the help. Will go for it and hope for the best I guess.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

kainpj said:


> Appreciate the help. Will go for it and hope for the best I guess.


You should start a lawn journal of your experience so others can learn along with you! I'm looking to start doing it in either next season or the season after and it kind of sounds like we have the same type of lawn at the moment. Good luck!


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Another convert!

Like everyone else said, keep at it. Mow with the baskets to catch the clippings for a while. I'd also suggest either dethaching or verticutting once the summer heat passes to pull out the dead material.


----------



## kainpj (May 9, 2019)

zeus201 said:


> Another convert!
> 
> Like everyone else said, keep at it. Mow with the baskets to catch the clippings for a while. I'd also suggest either dethaching or verticutting once the summer heat passes to pull out the dead material.


1/2 convert  I'll be sporting the lawn mullet. 10-4 on the dethatching, thanks.


----------



## kainpj (May 9, 2019)

jrubb42 said:


> kainpj said:
> 
> 
> > Appreciate the help. Will go for it and hope for the best I guess.
> ...


Great idea, will certainly try to. Never done it before but worth a shot.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

kainpj said:


> jrubb42 said:
> 
> 
> > kainpj said:
> ...


Didn't realize you were in Minnesota also. I'm a little north of you in Andover. It would be nice to see what your journey is, in the same climate that I have. Again good luck.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

g-man said:


> Today it was green and beautiful, therefore I just gave it some glyphosate.


  
@kainpj 
Check out g-man's new reno in his journal. I'm sure you will eventually get that itch, too. Good luck!


----------



## kainpj (May 9, 2019)

@jrubb42. Here it is https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=11763.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Awesome. Looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

Here has been my process of working the lawn reel low:

Calculate highest setting of reel mower, and use rotary to get grass within 1/3 rule of this to minimize scalping. My reel goes up to about 1", so I set the rotary around 1.5" and bagged.

Reel mow at highest setting. Catch clippings.

Fertilize.

Mow on a regular basis to teach the grass to spread laterally vs. vertically (every day to every other day until grass resets).

Level the lawn as time/money allows. It isn't necessary, however it will provide a better appearance when going low.


----------



## kainpj (May 9, 2019)

Chris LI said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > Today it was green and beautiful, therefore I just gave it some glyphosate.
> ...


Up until July 4th I had planned a 2 phased 9000ft² renovation split between this Fall and next Fall actually with bewitched as well. Unfortunately injured myself and won't be able to manage it yet this year. Bright side...hopefully my local dealer will have mazama by then.


----------



## kainpj (May 9, 2019)

Same spot reel mowed again today in other direction.

Makes me really hesitate doing the whole thing...but I guess if it doesn't work I can overseed it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Don't do the whole thing yet. Give that section some urea, water and a week. See how it turns out before you do the rest.


----------



## kainpj (May 9, 2019)

Done, thanks @g-man . Had to use AMS instead of urea...it's what I have on hand. Assume that's ok may just take a little longer?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Ams is good too.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

kainpj said:


> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> > g-man said:
> ...


Hang in there! The grass will adjust over time for the lower HOC with a little extra care (water, fertility, dethatching, etc.) @gman and others will have you on the right track.


----------



## Scalper007 (Oct 1, 2018)

I made the transition at the end of June with a rotary mower. Went from 3.5" to 1" so you can imagine my backyard looked dead for the first two weeks. Probably not a good month do a transition but would like to be ready for fall temps.

Lawn looked rough for the first two weeks but it's starting to green up. Treated with Milo and grubex.

Been watering and mowing to keep it around 1" with the rotary. Will do the reel transition once temps start to drop a bit more.

Going low is like the Wild West. Everyone has different rules and different environments.


----------

